# would you join?



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I am thinking about making a new pitbull website just for the fun of it and for some reasons which stand to be unspoke. I was wondering if anyone would join it if I made it. I would hate to go through and make on and everyone be like I am not going to join it so ha!:hammer:
would you 
or would you not?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd come and join girly!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

YAY I feel the love!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd try it out! Why not?!?!?!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I would join. sure would!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

For sure Id be there!!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

YAY ok 
I made one a long time ago and no one ever join but it was one of those free account websites and I didnt post it out there enough I guess
I am to sleepy right now to work on one but I will start to work on one tomorrow maybe


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i'd come ova!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

what kind of website would this be. Besides a dog website? What would make me want to join it, what would the focus be if any?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Sure. lol


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> what kind of website would this be. Besides a dog website? What would make me want to join it, what would the focus be if any?


I would focus it on the Bull dog family
For those who wish to learn a thing or two about the breed. Though, of corse I dont want to start a bad website with the wrong info and with out the right people that know the stuff way better then I do

I myself have gotten bored on here. It seems to me that no one is ever posting on here anymore. I mean I hardly see anything new that gets the eye. Hardly nothing is going on, on this website lately. So I was thinking to start my own sort of like this but a wheeeee bit different.

Also I am going to try and find as many shows and try and post on the website as possible.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i'd try it out


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

maybe........ok yea, i would


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

aww I feel a bit hated... Someone said no 
Oh well!
I am in class right now using my phone so I can't work on it now

It will have to start out on one of those make a free websites... Though later I will change it into something like this, if it takes off


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Harley D, I'd join if ya made it. Good luck girlie, let us know


----------

